# Nikon 70-200mm f2.8 VR



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Just bought myself an early christmas prezzie  its quite a lump once i've stopped dribbling over it i'll get some shots and post them:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Mmmmm, nice bit of kit. You lucky chap :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

You realise there's a higher expectation of results now LOL
Look forward to seeing some shots. Have fun :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice one i have the same, what camera is it going on? I'm gonna change mine for the mk II when it comes out due to the problems it can suffer with on a full frame camera.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats exactly what im after in a couple of weeks when i get my Nikon D60. 
How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking???


Cheers


Steve


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Not tempted by a 300mm f/2.8...
That's the trouble with good glass, once you start LOL

I suppose that's the only plus point with me not having the spare cash in the first place


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Not tempted by a 300mm f/2.8...
> That's the trouble with good glass, once you start LOL
> 
> I suppose that's the only plus point with me not having the spare cash in the first place


I have a few people in the trade looking for a reasonably priced second hand 300 2.8 for me. (i'm not paying £3500 for alens for my hobby purposes) but they seem like gold dust. Either mint but nearly cost as much as new or cheap but had a really hard life.


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

A very good alternative 70-200 is the Sigma F2.8 VII. Haven't got one yet myself [yet] but 2 mates, one Nikon and one Canon both have this lens and the pics are cracking...... £799 in the UK, £400 via eBay from HK.

But as mentioned, high expectations from such a nice VR Nikon lens.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

SixDegrees said:


> A very good alternative 70-200 is the Sigma F2.8 VII. Haven't got one yet myself [yet] but 2 mates, one Nikon and one Canon both have this lens and the pics are cracking...... £799 in the UK, £400 via eBay from HK.
> 
> But as mentioned, high expectations from such a nice VR Nikon lens.


Agreed, if you get a good copy. Have been many reports of forward/back focusing. But then for the price difference is very much a consideration. :thumb:


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Heres a good place for used nikon equipment.

http://www.graysofwestminster.co.uk/products/secondhand.php

Never bought anything myself, but know people who have and have always been very happy.

I'm waiting until my mate goes back to Hong Kong for my next purchase's.

Rob.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

SixDegrees said:


> A very good alternative 70-200 is the Sigma F2.8 VII. Haven't got one yet myself [yet] but 2 mates, one Nikon and one Canon both have this lens and the pics are cracking...... £799 in the UK, £400 via eBay from HK.
> 
> But as mentioned, high expectations from such a nice VR Nikon lens.


I agree also, I have the Sigma 70-200 which is a fantastic bit of glass, but would have loved the Nikon VR version, just a little out my price range at the time. I'm keeping my eyes open for a good 300 f2.8 prime now though


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RaH said:


> Heres a good place for used nikon equipment.
> 
> http://www.graysofwestminster.co.uk/products/secondhand.php
> 
> ...


The problem with grays is their new lens prices aren't that competitive and they only stock second hand stuff that is near mint or at least their idea of average condition is well above what others would rate as average.

This means that their second hand stock (although a few hundred £££ cheaper than their new stock) is sometimes more expensive than new stuff from the cheaper online retailers.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont believe you bought anything without new PHOTOS




Phil


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice one i have the same, what camera is it going on? I'm gonna change mine for the mk II when it comes out due to the problems it can suffer with on a full frame camera.


On a D80 at the mo but i'm looking for a D300:thumb:,Any idea when the 
mk II is coming out thought it was all speculation at present?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

lois97 said:


> On a D80 at the mo but i'm looking for a D300:thumb:,Any idea when the
> mk II is coming out thought it was all speculation at present?


There's no date as yet but it is gonna arrive at some point in the not too distant future so not entirely speculation.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The problem with grays is their new lens prices aren't that competitive and they only stock second hand stuff that is near mint or at least their idea of average condition is well above what others would rate as average.
> 
> This means that their second hand stock (although a few hundred £££ cheaper than their new stock) is sometimes more expensive than new stuff from the cheaper online retailers.


I'm not sure that's entirely true these days. Bear in mind they quote prices inc VAT. They do a new 300/2.8 just sub-3K and that's below Robert White but above AJPurdy.

Anyhow, take a look at Fixation for a long lens s/h or new. www.fixationuk.com They are more a set-up for the Pro and prices are usually keen. When GoW used to do repairs, they actually sent them to Fixation.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nope do some checking on grays vs www.camerapricebuster.co.uk what i say is still accurate.


----------

